# nipple and elbo



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Has anyone been to nipple or elbow latley just wonder what water looked like


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like the Mississippi River.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Was thinking about going Monday but think it mayb a waste of time and fuel. What's everyone else think?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

knowing what the Mississippi River looks like, I find something else to do


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

went to the Nipple on a charter boat 8 days ago. Caught some normal sized fish and water was not real blue. Been catching just as good of fish in 130ft water as is 240ft lately.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

tibiasterrible said:


> went to the Nipple on a charter boat 8 days ago. Caught some normal sized fish and water was not real blue. Been catching just as good of fish in 130ft water as is 240ft lately.


What kind of fish did you catch at the nipple?

I am aware of how high the river is right now just got off of it Wednesday. I guess I am just doing some wishful thinking really wanting to get out after some pelegics.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*Normal sized*



cody&ryand said:


> What kind of fish did you catch at the nipple?
> 
> I am aware of how high the river is right now just got off of it Wednesday. I guess I am just doing some wishful thinking really wanting to get out after some pelegics.


Caught normal sized Red snapper (9lb-14lb), Many AJ's we had to throw back and brought in some decent Kings on the trolling side after drop fishing plus some useless Bonita (did cut for bait). No wahoo or bill fish or grouper even.
Tried a variety of live baits free and Carolina rigged. Plus squid-sardine's-Cigs dead. Yellow color trolling setup was only thing they would bite.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

The nipple a little deep for snapper maybe you fished tge edge


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*Charter boat*



MissKristy said:


> The nipple a little deep for snapper maybe you fished tge edge


I can only relay what I was told. Captain said we were fishing the nipple? 12 hours on boat but bunch of trolling and dropped in a few places also. Was 200ft-240ft deep and I could see that on screen. he said we were a few miles away from where it dropped to 2000ft deep? I have never had my own boat past about 150ft deep and normally 120ft deep.

Was for sure expecting bigger fish and some different species.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

The nipple is around 600 feet depending on what number u have


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*Damn*



MissKristy said:


> The nipple is around 600 feet depending on what number u have


Well it sounds like I got played then. I really hate to hear that.

Well I guess im no help then. Sorry


----------



## Jwpursuit (Oct 14, 2012)

Left panama city last week ran to the squiggles came west to almost the nipple, never even a knockdown. Save your money and go catch kings.......


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried to get to the nipple last night, but I just got the elbow.

(sorry for the rerun but had to be done.)


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> I tried to get to the nipple last night, but I just got the elbow.
> 
> (sorry for the rerun but had to be done.)


It's ok, anytime some mentions both in a thread title it's absolutely fair game!:whistling:


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Was there on the Fourth of July water was terrible.


----------

